# The Tiger Economy is Back?



## Dan The Man (10 Nov 2004)

From 
www.rte.ie/business/2004/...onomy.html

"A report from Bank of Ireland Global Markets says the Tiger economy is back, with economic growth expected to average 6% this year and next year.

In its economic outlook published today, chief economist Dr Dan McLaughlin says growth is being driven by exports and investment. He adds that inflation is likely to stay at around 2.7%."

Dan The Man McLoughlin reminds me of a spanish property exhibition salesman! Watch this space


----------



## rainyday (11 Nov 2004)

I've seen first hand and seen anecdotal evidence that the recruitment market picking up strongly in the software sector over the last 3 months or so.


----------



## Dan The Man (11 Nov 2004)

Let's see how far a weak dollar will get us........expensive labour for US companies operating in Ireland, that will hit their balance sheets......unhappy shareholders.......company needs to cut costs......Hello Estonia!


----------



## rainyday (11 Nov 2004)

Don't forget to take the increased revenue for US companies arising from the weak dollar into account too - It's not all bad news.


----------



## Repaymentator (12 Nov 2004)

Anecdotally I've seen a pick-up in the telecoms market too, with people being hired away and the doom and gloom starting to clear. Complaints about needing more people are being taken seriously.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Nov 2004)

...well is it really? & if so it is much tamer that in the past.....since we switched to yoyo's things are alot more expensive so the tiger ecomomy less the rip off economy does not leave alot in the pocket.

Moreso I think for PAYE workers. Just my opinion.

ninsaga


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2004)

*things are alot more expensive*

Funny - more and more when I go shopping in the likes of _Lidl/Aldi/Dunnes/Tesco_ various items are selling for less than they were a year ago. I guess that some people find it easier to blame "rip-off Ireland" for their lack of thrift than to shop around for bargains. :\


----------



## ninsaga (15 Nov 2004)

Can't say I would agree with you entirely there Clubman. Mrs ninsaga will shop around & has no loyalty to any of the tescos/supervalues etc. Yes you do need to root out the savings in grocery shopping. 

Take a look however at petrol, home heating oil, gas, electricity, doctors bills, prescriptions, diy & building materials, taxi's, haircuts.....have certainly increased in price over the last year & more..

ninsaga


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2004)

*Take a look however at petrol, home heating oil, gas, electricity, doctors bills, prescriptions, diy & building materials, taxi's, haircuts*

My doctor hasn't increased his surgery fee in years now. My wife is a barber and they charge €9 for a men's dry cut whereas I've seen others charge €15 and more. As I say people need to shop around more and not just moan.


----------



## ninsaga (15 Nov 2004)

eeehh... not having a moan Clubman - read back over the posts...just making a point....but just on the particular items that you have  posted...our local medical centre increased fees from €35 to €45 over the last 18mths. Its the only one in the vacinity - not a great opportunity to shop around & not an option when you need to bring a child there in a hurry.

Our local barbers & hairdressers have also put up prices...

...nevertheless if the Tiger is making a comeback then that's great..no complaints there...my point is that 'I believe' the level of growth will be less..

ninsaga


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2004)

*eeehh... not having a moan Clubman*

Sorry - I wasn't having a go at you in particular. I'm just fed up with people who don't bother their arses shopping around blaming their increased expenditure (often mostly on discretionary items anyway) on "rip-off Ireland". :\


----------



## Dan The Man (15 Nov 2004)

E9 a haircut? I bought a good quality headshaver in Argos and it paid for itself in 3 months! Bargain


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2004)

* E9 a haircut? I bought a good quality headshaver in Argos and it paid for itself in 3 months! Bargain*

I wouldn't disagree but for those who prefer to go to a barber I think that €9 a dry cut may be relatively competitive in _Dublin_. My main point is that in any open/competitive market there will always be a range of prices and choice for the consumer.


----------



## purple (23 Nov 2004)

As a money saving measure I am actively going bald.
In about a year I will have saved up the price of a good hat...
happy days!!


----------



## Tommy (23 Nov 2004)

You surely can't blame "ripoff ireland" for the increases in petrol and home heating costs as these are determined by external factors viz world oil prices and USD/EUR exchange movements. Any politician who would have tried to take credit for falling or static oil prices 3 or 4 years ago would have been laughed out of office.


----------



## daltonr (2 Dec 2004)

> I'm just fed up with people who don't bother their arses shopping around blaming their increased expenditure (often mostly on discretionary items anyway) on "rip-off Ireland".



I agree with Clubman's notion that a wide range of  prices indicates healthy competition rather than a rip-off.  But Rip-Off Ireland to me has always been about Ireland in general being more expensive than our neighbours.  

We can discuss the reasons for the rip-off later,  i.e.  It may be that insurance companies and landlords are creaming it meaning the retailer has to push up prices.  But the fact that Ireland is insanely expensive relative to other countries is hardly in doubt.

Some examples....

Parker Brothers Games in wooden boxes.   Price in Ireland €39.99 to €49.99.   Price in the States $19.99 (€15)

Pair of Docker's trousers is Dublin €65 to €100
in the US $29.99 or (€22.50)

A deck of bicycle cards in Dublin €3.50 
in the US  $1.97 (€1.50)

A Meal for one in a nice-ish restaurant in the states at 10 O'clock at night cost me $8.50 or just over €6.   I reckon that the amount of free coke I drank alone would have cost me €6 in an equivalent restaurant in Dublin.

Eating out in General in the US Seemed to cost about 50% of what it does in Ireland.  And the quality of the food seemed to be higher.

As you can see, even without the incredible exchange rate savings, even parity with the Dollar would see huge savings.

And before anyone points out that it's not fair to compare with the US.  I've had similar experiences of eating and shopping in Scotland and England.   With the exchange rate going the other way I still come out ahead.

Ireland in general is TOO EXPENSIVE, and that is what Rip-Off Ireland means.

-Rd


----------



## Blarney (26 Jan 2005)

I agree totally with what daltonr is saying. I have been looking at buying a camcorder and the cheapest I can find in Europe is in the UK for the equivalent of €640. In the local shop its €999. The exact same camera in the US is €304. Thats a huge difference and one would have to wonder why this is. Certainly rip off Ireland and compared to the US...rip off Europe.

blarney


----------

